# How to set up a large parrot cage for pet pigeons



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys, just wanted to share my photos and new ideas when setting up my new cage for my pigeons Baio and Bong Bong. They had to move with me into a one bedroom apartment, so are living in a parrot cage that is taller than wider, a set up not traditionally ideal for pigeons. 

Here's a link to the photos 

http://s906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/

What i thought really worked was that I made the shelves so that you can adjust their position - i used wing nuts and washers to attach them and brackets to attach to the timber platforms. I also used manila envelopes with one side cut off to act as handy perch covers. These are cheap and keep the shelves looking pristine, reducing that 'bird' odor in a small apartment. 

Anyway, I hope this gives people some ideas if their birds are in parrot cages!

Cheers, kamz (susie)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good one...I might also suggest that maybe, at some of the shelves, you put something on the outside of the cage to sorta make it feel as if the shelf is enclosed a bit more. makes them feel more secure when one or two sides is not transparent.

But the most pressing question is....where's that beach ? Will you guys take me there ????


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That looks like a nice huge parrot cage Susie....is it about 2 ft X 3 ft X 3 ft?

Love the pics from Vietnam....bliss!


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

lol, , i didn't mean to have some of my holiday photo's there too! * blush* For the record, that beach is in Cambodia. The type of beach you want to go to before everyone has well, kinda ruined it  we had to travel along about an hours worth of dirty potholes in a tuk tuk to get there, but it was worth it! 

The cage is about 1.4 metres High, by 1.2 metres wide, by about 900 mm deep. I dont think you could really give pigeons enough room to fly in a parrot cage otherwise. 

Thanks for your suggestion about something solid behind the platforms Jaye!. Its a little hard to see, but I have a beige throw which covers the cage on three sides unless I want to let a little sunshine in through the lounge room window. 

I really cant recommend the perch cover idea enough for someone with one or two pigeons. No more scraping perches - im loving it already.

Just for the record, I got this cage for only 100 dollars brand new - it was only missing the wheels, but was discounted quite heavily as a result.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Susie,
Was that pretty brunette in the photos of you? If so, I like the way you look.

I'm jealous that you got such a huge cage for $100! Thanks also for the tip for covering the perches.

X b


----------

